# Baked Roquefort Crostini



## Dodi (Dec 28, 2007)

4 slices white bread
75g butter
8 slices smoked ham
100g Roquefort or other blue cheese
1/2 red pepper
1/2 green pepper

Preheat oven to 240C

Cut the bread slices in half
Melt the butter and fry the bread until golden ( both sides) leave to cool
Cover each slice with a slice of ham followed by a piece of Roquefort
Bake until the cheese begins to melt, but not brown, leave to cool
Garnish with few strips of pepper


----------



## midman (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds very tasty, would be nice to finish with some fresh herbs on tob..Possibly a bit of basil.


----------

